# Bye Bye Rumba Bumba



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

So today I put Rumba on the Puppy Transport. The first class puppy transport 
( aka Lois) (who doesnt take frequent puppy rider miles) is taking him back home to Jan. He was staying with us for a while in order to find his new home. The owner who had him, had a heart attack, and he was sent back. 

I honeslty thought he would not be here long at all, he is such a doll baby. But he was.( Well only a month) I learned a lot while he was here. Between Joan and Jan, there were a few home options, but people wanted a "puppy". HE IS FOUR MONTHS OLD! He is a puppy! One person kept referring to him as the "OLDER" dog. 

Rumba is tiny. He is close to the size of Stogie when I brought him home. 
He is more potty trained than when he got here. So I guess I dont get it. 
People want a dog, you usually get to take a puppy home at 10-12 weeks. Which is almost 3 months. But at 4 months, they somehow become an "older" dog? You plan on having a dog for 15+ plus years yet, 3-4 weeks age on a dog puts him out of your league? 

He is a puppy! He smothered me in kisses, he hung off the end of my robe every time I walked, he has so much energy and took off running for no reason. A bundle of personality. A PUPPY!

I cant have three dogs, Tom and I travel and we cant fly with three. I am a two dog home or I would have kept him. I wanted to open up the conversation about what is a puppy? 
Do other people find it hard to place dogs once they get past a certain age?
I dont get it! 

He is the exact reason I have always said I would never have kids naturally, that I would always adopt. I just dont get how little guys get forgotten, and because your not a newborn, your not wanted. Granted I got both of my dogs as small puppies, I was never presented an alternative, or I would have pounced!


This post was NOT intended to advertise Rumba, he has a couple of options that may pan out. It was to say goodbye to my little pal who left today. And since it is my forum, I can do that. 
Between watching Rumba and Maverick when he stayed with us, I gain a lot of respect for breeders. Its hard to take care of these guys and then watch them go. Even when it has to be. 

BYE RUMBA BUMBA! Ill be watching after you!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay, you made my cry Melissa. Thanks a lot!
I think a PUPPY that already has some beginning potty training would be such an extra BONUS! Rumba is such a cutey poot. I know you and your two fluffballs are going to miss him a bunch. I loved all the photos.
Dawna


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I can't believe that anyone would mind if the "puppy" was a few months old. I would take an older puppy if I was in the market!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

Salsa says "Bye" Rumba...I know he'll find an extra special home. If he's anything like his sister he's about as close to perfect as you can get. I can't believe more people aren't interested in a slightly older puppy


----------



## trustmissy (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm in terested, can I say that? And what can I do about it?


----------



## northstarhavs (Aug 2, 2006)

Melissa,
I don't think it is just the fact that he is an "older" puppy, I think people are getting picker too. I think I had 4 or 5 inquiries. People wanted a female, a light colored dog or something very spicific. I think sometimes the timing is off too. Rumba is very nice. He could easily be shown if someone wanted to. I am really picky, right Tami??? I kept two littermates, I love this breeding so much. Rumba has enabled us to talk openly and is our little Ambassador! You made me cry Melissa, but he is being picked up now as we speak. Leslie and Charly Olsen, angels in my book, picked up Finn and Rumba for me and are passing them off to Rich and Cole. Rumba will be waggin' his little tail when he see's them.
Thank you so much Melissa for loving my our little boy....the story WILL have a happy ending.
J


----------



## northstarhavs (Aug 2, 2006)

Well Rumba is home and such a cutie pie. He licked my face off when he saw me. He is so beautiful and can't wait to get his forever home. Missy in in Michigan and says he is too far away for her to get, so he is still looking. I think everyone is looking for girls, but boys are definetly the cuddlers. Have you all found that. My girls love me but tend to be a bit aloof. Noah is about the lovingest, oh Finn too, Havanese I have ever seen.
Melissa I'll give Rumba a hug and keep your eyes out for him...
Hugs,
Jan


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im sooooo happy! I know he was so glad to see you. He is a very loving boy. Did you get the dog dish I bought for him? I hope it made the trip. Also, he likes flossies and filet mignon. 

Stogie is without a doubt more loving than Goldie. Goldie will come and lay with me, but Stogie is a "cuddler" He just comes up and wants to be hugged and petted. Is petted a word? hehe


----------



## Karen Fein (Sep 19, 2006)

*We're searching*

We are in the application process to rescue a Havanese pup through HALO. Since our mutt Phoebe passed away at 15 years this past March, our fox terrier, Twigs, has been in a funk. Our trainer says she needs a companion. We decided we wanted to rescue a dog. Years ago, I met a Havanese who came to my workplace daily. He charmed the socks off me, so I went online to see if there could possibly be one who needed a home. While searching one day we came across a darling boy rescued from a future life at a puppy mill, and that was it. BUT if for some reason, Barney is already gone by the time we get through the detailed application process, we'd sure be interested in your guy! And, if we get Barney, I'm sure we'll be regular "askers of advice" on this forum. Wish us luck!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck but I believe Rumba has found a home.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck Karen! Thanks for joining the forum. Thats great you are considering a rescue. They can be a lot of work, and its so nice to see people willing to do that. 

Tom, when I read your message I called Jan right away. I have to make sure Rumba is taken care of! Im so thrilled it sounds like he will go to a good home.


----------



## Karen Fein (Sep 19, 2006)

One of my friends I used as a reference called me late this afternoon to say she'd been contacted, so things are moving along. I hope we get the little guy. I'm no longer working and my husband works from home, so I think we can pretty much tackle whatever comes our way with Barney. And if we run into something we can't handle, we have a great trainer who will advise us. Other than housebreaking and grooming, what do you mean by a lot of work??? We once had two Tibetan Terriers, so we got the grooming thing down pat! And Twigs, our Fox Terrier, was a true true challenge to housetrain. Plus who cares of there's an accident once in awhile. They've got great products out for that!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh thats great! 
I just meant you never know what you are getting and the conditions it was in before. I have heard its not good to leave some rescues home alone if you work all day, as they may have seperation anxiety. Im sure every case is different. 

It sounds like you have the perfect attitude! I cant imagine house breaking being any tougher than a new puppy. You may have to start from scratch, but doesnt everyone? I think its just great you are doing this. 

I think Havs adapt easy. They seem to be able to attach themselves to new people, they are so loving! I bet you have a great experience with your new boy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa,
I did not even realize till reading your posts that 16 weeks was considered an "older"pup,or that people felt that way.I didn't even get my guy till he was 16weeks.He was said to be housebroken,though being in a new situation,new house,we had to start over.He was a nice size too...5lbs.3oz.
If anyone out there is NOT considering a pup based on 4,even 5 mo.of age,they're missing out!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, is Vincent also your dog?? He is beautiful!!
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes,That's my Vinnie!We love him.......he has a very very sweet personality.He is going to be 2 in a few days.Quincy grabs onto the hair on Vinnie's behind with his mouth,and Vinnie pulls Quincy all around the house!Vinnie the engine,Quince is the caboose! 
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwww...... Rumba sounds and looks like a real sweetie!! I would gladly take a puppy at 4 months. In fact, if (WHEN) we get a second Hav, I will be trying to get a rescue.... whether it's 4 months or 2 years, it will still be a pup. Like you said, Melissa, the dog lives to 12-15 years or more!! I mean, what's a few weeks? Stupid to think that's no longer a pup at 4 months!  

I am finding that Ricky has matured around 6 months. He's 7 months now (on Valentine's Day) and though he is still very much a puppy, he's maturing in many ways too. 

If it weren't for transportation, I would seriously consider getting Rumba for myself!!  I did see from Tom, though, that he has found a home. That is wonderful news!!!


----------



## giniv (Feb 3, 2008)

What ever happened to Rumba? I notice it was a while ago. Gini


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Karen and Welcome! This is an awesome place to get advice and to share stories. Both of my Havs come from HALO. Emma was 20 months when we got her (way old!) and she had been abused. She was terrified of people and it took time to get her to trust us. She is beautiful and a love bug. No one is a stranger to her, she greets everyone like a long lost friend when they come here.
Oscar was 4 months old when we got him. HALO rescued him on Christmas eve, he was 4-6 weeks old and he was so sick they didn't think he would make it. With TLC and good vet care they pulled him through. He has no memories of the mill, thank goodness. He too is very loving.
The most important thing I can tell you about a rescue is have tons of patience. Sit back and watch a pup that didn't have a chance turn into a beautiful companion.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Well I actually wanted an older pup or young adult! I had such a hard time finding one. I wanted to know what my dog would look like, his personality, etc. My only concern would be potty training. 

Part of the problem was my lack of patience. LOL. And there were TWO wonderful older pups, one was 1.5 years old, that I just missed out on.

I love love love Winston and it worked out great, but not being 'in the know' makes it really hard on the average joe who will take an older pup or young adult. Winston was 14 weeks when I got him, I considered him a puppy.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Rumba is a doll and I'm sure he'll find a good home. Back to your question about what is a "puppy".... It's hard to imagine someone thinking 4 months old is not still a puppy! You're right, many breeders keep the pup until they're 12 weeks old, what's anothe 4 weeks? Just one look at him and you can tell he's a puppy and I'm sure it doesn't take spending any time at all with him to know he's all puppy. But as I think about it, I'm not sure what I would define as a "puppy." When I was originally looking, I didn't want a puppy but wanted a young dog. For me, that was 18 - 24 months old. I'd probably still consider 7-8 months as a puppy. But not sure what that makes a dog that is between 8 months and 18....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This is a *very* old thread. My guess is Rumba has long since found his forever home.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes Rumba did find a home.. it IS an older thread. Which is kinda cool it was brought back up. I have to admit when I saw the reply in my mailbox, I kinda had to take a breath. I had a VERY hard time letting rumba go on, but just could not take on three dogs at that time. 

Ill make it my mission to get a Rumba update.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I read the first few posts and you said something about when does a puppy not constitute as a 'puppy' anymore. 

...We have 15 or so years with these guys. Capote's a lil over a year old and he's still very 'puppy-ish' to me. In people years he's younger than a teenager...maybe a preteen and he's still a baby to me. I got him as a puppy, yes but more because I knew I wanted a havanese and when I was looking at the time there were only a couple hav's to rescue and they were in different states..entirely too far from me. 

I have no regrets getting him as a puppy or from a breeder. I got Sinatra from the SPCA and I still think that's the better way to go and it should be your first option. But to play devils advocate it was nice to raise him with my tendencies so he knew my rules instead of having to get an older dog to adjust in. ...not that a 4 month old dog is 'old' by any means.  Every once and a while I get a case of MHS and MDS and I'd take a housebroken dog over one I'd have to train any day. Those..3 am potty breaks every 3 hour or so...egh. And at the time I lived in a 3 story apartment with him. I'm just glad it only lasted about a week.. 

As for boys versus girls, I've been thinking of getting a girl for selfish reasons. Pink bows and pink shirts and all other things pink..lol. But by far the boys have it. Capote is my lil love bug..always within 2 feet..even now he's asleep beside me on the couch..how can you not resist that?? And he has good taste too..he's only like that with other women. Men and kids he has no care for.. but he's a flirt..lol


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

I have worked with a lot of different breeds in my time and I have to say In my opionon and experience with Havanese sex does not have anything to do with personality....at all. Unlike many other breeds where you can say the females are one way and the males another, with Havies it doesnt. I have heard some breeders say females are this and males are that and it always urks me becuase I have not seen any coralation in gender to temperment. They have all the basic temperment discrption of a Havanese but their own stamp on it regardless of gender. 
It's crazy that people shy away from the older puppies. In my opionon they should be priced higher. They have had more medical expenses taken care of and a lot more training done. They are also at a much better age where you can get an idea of how they will look and they are easier to train with more attention span. I havn't personally had an issue placing older dogs because mine have always been spoken for early but I do know several breeders who have had this be an issue for them and even one going through it now. 
After loosing our beloved English Mastiff of 11 years,eventually my husband will want to get another large dog. I'm hoping we will be able to find an older puppy when we are ready. 
Im glad the little guy found his home. He sure is a doll!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I got Milo at 5 1/2 months old and he was very much the puppy at the time. Now that I've had Bailey from just short of 9 weeks old I can see a difference. That little puppy stage is adorable as they learn everything for the first time. But that stage lasts only a matter of weeks so it would never be a factor for me in the future. Would I get an older puppy or even an older dog? Absolutely, and there is something to be said about getting a housebroken dog. I wouldn't think twice about age unless the animal was really older and that would affect me only on a very selfish level. I'd be afraid of going through the pain of loss sooner than necessary.

All these babies, havs or otherwise deserve to be loved and cared for.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I'm glad someone brought this thread back - it's a great question. What people don't realize with the toy breeds like Havanese and Maltese is that it's very typical for them to stay with the breeders until they are 12 weeks old or older. Most other breeds it's 8 weeks and they are out the door. So some of this is an education process - most people simply don't understand that they are still fresh, virgin "puppies" at this age.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

It would be nice to hear a Rumba update!
We got both of our havanese as "old" puppies. Dusty was seven months and Indie eleven months. We don't feel like we missed much at all. For us the advantages so far outweighed the disadvantages that I wouldn't even hesitate to take an older puppy in the future. I would even prefer it.


----------

